# Habitat Cafe - The jobs are up!!



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Posting on here more to keep you guys updated than anything else, but hey... if anyone feels like a move to the Highlands... we are recruiting!









http://www.habitatcafe.co.uk/OurPeople.html


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sounds like a great place to work Mike!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Cheers mate. I hope so! Would be great if our team look forward to coming into work.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Good luck Mike! Webpage looks great!


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

If this was close I'd really want to apply! If life was simple I'd apply and relocate if successful









i wish i was on holiday a month later, I'm in the highlands now. Would loved to seen how all your incredible efforts come together.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Where are you on your hols? Loving the blue sky in the highlands right now.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

If this was close I'd really want to apply! If life was simple I'd apply and relocate if successful









i wish i was on holiday a month later, I'm in the highlands now. Would loved to seen how all your incredible efforts come together.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its my dream to stumble upon just enough cash to pay the majority of my mortgage (reminds me to get a lottery ticket today) & then pursue a career in a coffee/coffeeshop/cafe environment.

Alternatively if I stumble across substantially more cash then i'd set up a little shop of my own ; )

''Life is far too short to not be doing something you love dearly'' G.**** 2012


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry about that repost up there, bad signal + refresh = strange things.

We've been in Locharron in the west for the last two weeks. Going home tomorrow







we've been so lucky with the weather, its been beautiful to enjoy the outdoors in. Racking my brains for business ideas i could run from up here haha.

I'll find an excuse to pass through Perth at some point







hope opening goes well, I'm sure all the effort in your preparation will be worth it


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Aaaah lovely around there... hope you've managed a night in Plockton, and hopped over to Skye.

Don't go out of your way for Perth... it's not really a pretty city! We're about an hour North of there, near the top of Loch Tay. Much better!!


----------

